# Waiting For Callas



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The following was posted in OperaMetro in 2016, describing the experiences of two Callas fanatics trying to get standing tickets for the return of Maria Callas to the Metropolitan Opera in *Tosca* on March 19th and March 25th, 1965. In typical Metropolitan Opera casting fashion, there were two Cavaradossis, one for each performance (Franco Corelli for the 19th and Richard Tucker for the 25th).

http://www.operametro.com/remembrance/182016maria-callas-as-tosca


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> View attachment 156069
> View attachment 156070
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that. I enjoyed reading it very much.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

You're welcome, Tsaras!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Had that _Tosca_ occurred just a few years later, I might have hopped a bus down from Boston and slept on the sidewalk too. Sigh. We can feel nostalgia for experiences we didn't have.


----------

